# Silver Fox Experiment...Very Interesting



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I found this to be very interesting, it explains a lot about how breeding has modifies our dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbcwDXhugjw


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

VERY interesting....I have read some of these studies before but had forgotten about it
- thanks for bringing it up

- I think it should be understood and studied by working dog breeders who breed for aggression (enthusiasm for biting, man work, etc)...imo opinion they should realize how they are trying to bring back behaviors that have been deselected for thousands of years and realize how much genetics plays a part rather than just toss the "G" word around loosely 

- one aspect they left out in this clip was how feeding has played an important part in behavior modification of foxes ... many are thinking this has played a big role in developing the "mature juvenile" domestic dog as opposed to felines who have much stronger predation and hunting genetics that taming has not been able to extinguish

- they also did not discuss the role that captive breeding has played in the evolution of the "dragon" foxes either, which is not normal behavior for foxes raised in the wild 

but i hope it points out how understanding genetic behaviors in mammals takes a LONG time and requires a huge amount of observation, data collection and pure science, which we don't apply nearly enough in our canine breeding programs


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe Mike Suttle would comment on this as his pups hunt for their food, is this a reason why? Makes total sense to me.


----------

